# Attention VAG Drivers.. it is time for change



## gebbel (10 Aug 2009)

OK folks. We are still being ripped off in the ROI when we service our cars at the main dealer. We all know it. But what are we doing about it? Well now there is an option in Belfast I want to tell you all about. I know Belfast is a good spin for anyone in the South of the country, but it's well worth it. I was up there last Thursday for a full service and timing belt/ water pump change on my 2005 A4. Total price GBP360 which worked out at EUR428 debited from my credit card today. Western Motors in Drogheda want EUR960 (650 for timing belt + 310 for full service) for the EXACT SAME JOB!! And they had the cheek to tell me they would "give me a good deal" as I was getting all of the work done together. So the bottom line..go up North. Do a bit of shopping and sightseeing for the day. Your car will get serviced for a fair price by competent people. It's such a great feeling when you know you haven't been ripped off. Please stop paying these people in our Republic rip-off prices.

http://www.walshmotors.co.uk/


----------



## mathepac (10 Aug 2009)

Nice one - I've seen the guys in that link mentioned a few times around the forums and by all accounts  they are excellent. Timing belt, tensioners, water-pump, auxiliary belt(s), coolant, a couple of fasteners and engine mount bolts, a bit of LokTite (ThreadLok) - that's great value and great peace of mind. Well done, the parts bill would have been higher from a ROI dealer.


----------



## gebbel (10 Aug 2009)

mathepac said:


> Nice one - I've seen the guys in that link mentioned a few times around the forums and by all accounts  they are excellent. Timing belt, tensioners, water-pump, auxiliary belt(s), coolant, a couple of fasteners and engine mount bolts, a bit of LokTite (ThreadLok) - that's great value and great peace of mind. Well done, the parts bill would have been higher from a ROI dealer.



They really are the business. Great to deal with. Finally a breath of fresh air where we have been suffocating for years.


----------



## Caveat (10 Aug 2009)

Go on the Cav then maybe eh? 

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=868421&postcount=6


----------



## gebbel (10 Aug 2009)

Caveat said:


> Go on the Cav then maybe eh?
> 
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=868421&postcount=6



Yes you have saved me (and hopefully lots more people) loadsa cash...a pint or 2 is certainly in order whenever we meet !


----------



## theredfox (18 Aug 2009)

have used walsh motors in belfast what you have said about saving money is quite true
had service and timing belt done last year dealers this side of border just cant compete with prices/ parts would use again


paul


----------



## alinoz7 (17 Sep 2010)

*Excellent Service*

Just had my A3 2.0 TDi serviced by Eugene in Walsh Motors Belfast. I was very impressed with service, price, time it took (2.5 hrs) professionalism and courtesy i was treated with, the garages in the South could certainly learn alot from these guys!! I would not hesitate to use this garage again & I highly recommend them to anyone.


----------



## mrblues (17 Sep 2010)

I'd fully support the service and price in NI. 
I had alot of parts to get for an 04 X5 recently, full cost for original parts in the South was c.€2300, exactly the same from Bavarian, the main BMW dealer was €1040 - that includes the change for Sterling! Same thing on tyres, had to buy 4 20" recently and saved around 45% by going North!


----------



## nicebutdim (20 Sep 2010)

On a much smaller scale admittedly, but I was getting a wing mirror unit replaced on my Dad's Fabia. The main dealer was looking for €150 labour to fit it!!!! This is purely a fitting cost ( no part cost, no colour coding etc ). I was so bloody annoyed, I replaced it myself in about 20 minutes ( unscrew panel and clips, unscrew mirror, refit new mirror, connect the universal connector and replace panel ) . And I am one of those guys you'd see on DIY disasters

In a way, I feel sorry for the guys who have to service the cars as I'm sure their jobs would be more secure if their companies had a more sensible pricing structure. I refuse to suffer this cr@p any more.


----------



## nicebutdim (20 Sep 2010)

Just on a side note... I see that a number of what would have been tyre fitters are starting to advertise Servicing, Timing belts etc.... anyone have any experience good or bad, please ? I need to get both done and also the Oxygen sensors. I know the Oxygen sensors have the rep of being a bit tricky but is this something that a small operation could do reliably ? Thanks all. Good to have a forum with reliable information

P.S. its a Octavia 1.6 Petrol 102 bhp ( assume will be the same as the rest of the VAG range 1.6's)


----------



## diverp (21 Sep 2010)

Anyone is wasting their time going to a garage down the south. I was stuck in Rathfarnham the other day with a water pump failure. Prices I got were:
€500 for a tow to Dundalk area or
€650 for new water pump, timing belt etc

My mechanic organised a tow for me for €200, timing belt, tensoners, water pump, two front break pads, full service including all filters and long life oil,€500

Total including a service cost me €700, SIMPLES in Dublin think they can charge the earth! Bit stupid when its cheaper to get a lad to drive up, collect the car, leave me where I want to go, get the job done, get a service for basically the same price the lads in Dublin  were charging for just a timing belt change. No wonder the country is couped!!


----------



## kevibo (23 Sep 2010)

Hi,
where did you get it towed to - was it a garage in Newry or Belfast and who were they?


----------

